# What to do about a boarder who neglects his horse...



## Flying Silk (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi all, I am new and joined to get some advise on this one area. I am sure I will be coming more frequently 

I have one boarder who has completely neglected his horse. I took over this farm, with the existing boarding business here about 3 months ago. 

Anyway, I take care of this horse (the boarder is up to date on his board), but in the 3 months I have been here, he has only been here maybe 5 times.

I have not seen him in over 2 weeks now. When I last did, I told him he needed to get a vet out to see his horse. I believe he has worms and a litany of other issues. 

I feed this horse a bale of hay a day, he is currently a pasture boarded and is able to graze all day in the fields. 

His hoofs are way too long. The boarder blew off the farrier about 2 months. You can count his ribs, his mane and tail are so loaded with burrs, it looks like he has dreadlocks. It is really sad.

The address that was given to me in his file is not current, his number is not current. I don't know how to get a hold of him and his horse is suffering.

We moved all the other horses from that pasture, basically quarantining that one horse.

I have the previous owner I bought this place from telling me that I need to make another area for him in a more isolated area so someone from the humane society or the sheriffs doesn't see this horse.

I am thinking of calling the humane society or sheriffs department my self.

The last time this guy was here, my husband told him that he needs to get proof that his horse wormed and examined by a vet as well as a farrier or he is going to be evicted. This was almost a month ago.

I don't know what to do.

All the other horses here are perfectly fine and all the other owners are wonderful!


Thanks!


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow! That is a tough place to be in. I too feel bad for the horse. I guess I would call to find out what your legal rights as a boarder/care taker of the horse are. That call might also protect you if he all of a sudden says "my horse was in his/her care and look at him." 

I can't wait to hear what others say about this. The fact that you are feeding him so much hay plus free choice grazing in the pasture (assuming there is enough there) suggests more going on for sure. 

What did he say to your husband when he told him that he needed to worm his horse?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

What does the boarding contract say?

How is he paying board? If he comes in person, get his updated info then. Maybe he just wants to get rid of the horse and doesn't see a way out?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

I wonder if (for the horses sake) you couldn't worm him and get the farrier out, than add the costs to the board fee. Of course, your boarding contract should outline what you can and cannot do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flying Silk (Sep 14, 2012)

Inga - He agreed to have his horse taken care of. We just haven't heard from hims since. I agree. This horse should be fat with all the food he is getting. 

Dancing Arabian - When he paid in August, I was out when he came by and he gave the money to my 13 year old son. Who provided a receipt. When came by about a month ago, my husband told him that he needed to provide current information and need to have his horse looked at. He told my husband he is in the middle of a move and didn't have the information yet. He gave his board rent to one of the other boarders to give to me for September.



Thanks!


----------



## Flying Silk (Sep 14, 2012)

Horse mom - You are right... it should outline all that. As I mentioned I have only been here 3 months. Most of these guys have been here a lot longer. We have been trying to get contracts in place that are up to date. The previous owner did many things on a handshake verbal deal and clearly did not have up to date records on anyone and he has had serious debilitating health issues over the last two years. So, I am trying to get that all straightened up also and everyone up to date. It was part of our home owners contract we we made an offer on this house to maintain the stables until his passing or up to 3 years. Which ever comes first.

Long story.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

It is not unheard of for people to not see their horse often. I know of several that only see them a couple times a year. They do pay board and expect the facility to take care of all the care

It could be that the guy is going thru some hard times and dealing with the horse is not a top priority. Sad but it does happen. 

If you are that concerned about deworming and the hoof care, just go ahead and have it done. Add the expense to his board but don't expect to get paid for it

Next time you see him, explain your concerns and figure out a solution. Have him sign a contract, assuming there isn't one now, that puts it all in writing what you are to do if it happens again or if there's an emergency.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flying Silk (Sep 14, 2012)

Usandpets ... thank you. I appreciate your reply 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

we had a boarder like that.
she didnt so much neglect him health wise. but she was only out about 1-2 times a month.

we had a contract built stating that we would schedule and take care of shots/farrier/worming etc. and she would provide the money for it all. it worked out well. she gave us the money needed the month before and so we hould have it at the time of the appt for whatever.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Sounds like a simple and straightforward plan, Roperchick! There was a boarder at the stable where Star was before I brought her home who did the same exact thing to the stable owner - _however, _he also didn't pay his board on top of bogus phone #'s etc..... She did everything for that horse out of compassion, until he got his act together. Flying Silk, you sound every bit as compassionate, (and you deserve more than to be conned like this owner!) Welcome to the forum, and the best of luck!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Maybe when you do talk to him, you could suggest increasing the boarding costs to cover the deworming and farrier. Then he would have less to worry about and you just take care of it when needed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Its not unusual for those who take over barns to write up new boarding contracts. The only difference between you and those others is that they usually do it immediately, not when there is a problem.

I would spend an hour to two and write up new board contracts for every single boarder in your barn. If they don't like the "new" rules, they can leave. Have in the contract that you will provide dewormer unless otherwise discussed (and the cost will be added to the bill), and if the horse is in need of farrier or vet work and the owner can not be reached, the BO has the right to make a decision based on the horse's welfair, and the cost will be added onto the board bill.

All horses will be kept at the best health possible or else evicted to keep all others healthy. You may even want to consider asking every boarder to obtain copies of vet records and a cogins from their vet for your records. Most barns won't let a horse into their facility without updated shots and a negative cogins. Now that you own the barn but don't know squat about records, you have to start records to prevent this from happening with anybody else.

Make the contracts, get the boarders to sign it. Make sure every single boarder knows NOT TO TAKE THIS MAN'S BOARD CHECK to give to you. Tell them to deny him and tell them that if he tries, they are to direct him to you personally. You need to see him about a new boarding contract He is avoiding you.

Personally, I would deworm the horse if its causing his health to dip. I would also schedule him for a cheap trim. You may get your money back, you may not. But I couldn't let a horse suffer on my property while knowing I can afford dewormer and a cheap trim for him to keep him stable.

It isn't unheard of to own a horse and not see it. I've owned my mare for a year and because of personal issues, haven't been able to see her until the summer months. And even then, I'm lucky to see her when I have my daughter with me (shared parenting). I expect my BO to make sure my horse is taken care of, because thats what I pay her for. Thats what boarding is about. She doesn't see it as neglect since I don't see her as much as I want to. If there is a problem, we discuss it. But my horse has been properly dewormed and trimmed for months without my presence. Thats why I board.

She was thrilled to see that I was finally back in the area. Not because I can take care of my own horse now, but because I can finally enjoy the horse I've been paying her for.

Print out new contracts. Make it so this man has to see you personally in order to pay for his horse. You won't get any answers if you let him avoid you. There are ways of finding people...if you have his first and last name and his general where-abouts, you can pinpoint him rather easily.


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

Flying Silk, it seems as if you've got your work cut out for you...trying to take over as BO AND track all the boarders down to get a contact list going is VERY stressful. The only thing I can suggest is talk to a animal control (or police) officer to find out what your legal options are...if they don't know or their answer doesn't satisfy you, perhaps you can tack a notice to the stall door in hopes that he will see it, stating that you provided the care for his horse and this is what he owes you. I do know that even if you aren't the owner, should someone report that horse, you could be held responsible for neglect/abuse, if you fail to report the horse's condition to the proper authorities.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree with others that you should rewrite your boarding contract, but for now, you could just put something in writing that the owner can sign saying you will seek farrier and vet treatment up to x amount and they will reimburse you for that. 

It's not good for you to have a neglected horse on your property.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Not sure of you local laws but in many places if a horse is on your property it's your responsibility. 

So I'd do as suggested worm and trim the horse and as others have said get cheques in person or threaten to hold his horse in Lieu (I think that's the correct term).


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

